# Evento convectivo 25-27 Julho 2012 (Trovoadas e Saraiva)



## Mário Barros (25 Jul 2012 às 17:03)

*Tópico Resumo do Evento*
Tópico de resumo para efeitos de histórico, com links para seguimentos, imagens e notícias

*Seguimento no fórum:*

 Interior Norte e Centro
 Litoral Norte
 Previsões 

*Outros tópicos relacionados no fórum*

 Trovoada Gerês 26 de Julho 2012


Tarde de 25 Julho


----------



## Vince (25 Jul 2012 às 18:45)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Julho 2012*

Tarde de 25 Julho


----------



## ricardop120 (25 Jul 2012 às 18:49)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Julho 2012*


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Jul 2012 às 18:52)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Julho 2012*

18h de 25 Julho


----------



## Vince (25 Jul 2012 às 21:14)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Julho 2012*

Animação satélite da tarde de 25 Julho (desde as 15 horas até ao anoitecer)

(clicar para aumentar)


----------



## Snifa (25 Jul 2012 às 23:19)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Julho 2012*

*Granizo provocou prejuízos nas vinhas de Sabrosa*



> A queda de granizo e o vento forte provocaram, esta quarta-feira, "avultados" prejuízos em vinhas e pomares de três freguesias do concelho de Sabrosa, em área inserida na Região Demarcada do Douro, disse o presidente da autarquia.
> 
> 
> José Marques, presidente da Câmara de Sabrosa, disse à agência Lusa que cerca das 17 horas começou uma forte trovoada, acompanhada de granizo e vento forte, que atingiu as freguesias de Vilarinho de São Romão, Celeirós e Provesende.
> ...


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Jul 2012 às 00:02)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Julho 2012*

Extremos de ontem:

16,7ºC / 25,6ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Jul 2012 às 00:33)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Julho 2012*

DEA:


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Jul 2012 às 04:17)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Julho 2012*

*Madrugada de 26 Julho
*


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Jul 2012 às 05:18)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Julho 2012*

*Madrugada de 26 Julho*


----------



## Vince (26 Jul 2012 às 06:32)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Julho 2012*

*Madrugada de 26 Julho*














Fotografias em Canedo, Sta. Maria da Feira:





(c) Foto Marta Da Cruz





(c) Foto Marta Da Cruz


----------



## ajrebelo (26 Jul 2012 às 07:09)

Fui eu para o monte de Santa Isabel ver se via alguma trovoada, e não é que deu para ver  
Uma linha de instabilidade Passou a Este e a Sudeste do Monte de Santa Isabel que fica situado a sul do Gerês, desde as 2 da manhã foi possivel fazer alguns registos do que se passou.


*Reportagem completa com mais fotografias neste tópico:*
 Trovoada Gerês 26 de Julho 2012


----------



## Gerofil (26 Jul 2012 às 08:10)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Julho 2012*

Imagem de Satélite às 07h00




Sat24

Descargas eléctricas entre as 01h00 e as 07h00




IM


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Jul 2012 às 16:28)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Julho 2012*

*Tarde 26 Julho*


----------



## João Soares (26 Jul 2012 às 17:02)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Julho 2012*

Estive a falar com alguns habitantes da aldeia de Celeirós do Douro, Sabrosa. 
Os estragos são muitos, principalmente na agricultura, onde mais de 90% da vinha ficou completamente destruída, assim como olivais e outras árvores de fruto. Alguns carros ficaram danificados com amolgadelas e vidros partidos e também há casos de alguns telhados com telhas partidas.

Deixo aqui uma foto que encontrei no Facebook, de um grupo existente da aldeia.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (26 Jul 2012 às 18:02)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Julho 2012*

Duas fotografias que encontrei da trovoada desta madrugada, em Guimarães:












José Caldeira - Photographer


----------



## Vince (26 Jul 2012 às 18:49)

[ame="http://videos.sapo.pt/KPoM2fRK368HBH7lMhyR"]EdiÃ§Ã£o de 26-07-2012 (1Âª Parte) - SIC Not&iacute;cias - SAPO V&iacute;deos[/ame]

[ame="http://videos.sapo.pt/n2oRoqmWzmwvzZAKBLds"]AssociaÃ§Ã£o dos Vitivinicultores do Douro vai criar comissÃ£o para reivindicar apo - SIC Not&iacute;cias - SAPO V&iacute;deos[/ame]


[ame="http://videos.sapo.pt/FvhHwMaSgwJKEgQNzBh8"]PS quer que Governo ajude "rapidamente" os produtores afetados pela queda de gra - SIC Not&iacute;cias - SAPO V&iacute;deos[/ame]


*Outros vídeos:*

*RTP*

Granizo devasta vinhas no Douro
http://www.rtp.pt/noticias/index.php?article=574066&tm=8&layout=122&visual=61

"Situação dramática" para os viticultores de Sabrosa
http://www.rtp.pt/noticias/index.php?article=574067&tm=8&layout=122&visual=61

Nova tempestade de granizo em Valadares
http://www.rtp.pt/noticias/index.php?article=574289&tm=8&layout=122&visual=61

Tempestade de granizo provocou estragos em vinhas de Sabrosa
http://www.rtp.pt/noticias/index.php?article=574199&tm=8&layout=122&visual=61


*TVI*

- QUEDA DE GRANIZO E UMA VIOLENTA TEMPESTADE ARRASARAM SABROSA
http://www.tvi.iol.pt/videos/13671660

- CHAVES: ALDEIA DEVASTADA POR TEMPESTADE DE GRANIZO
http://www.tvi.iol.pt/videos/13158271


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Jul 2012 às 21:29)

*Chaminé industrial atingida por um raio em Guimarães*


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Jul 2012 às 21:33)




----------



## Mário Barros (26 Jul 2012 às 21:33)

As trovoadas da tarde de 26 Julho, das 13 às 21 horas.


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Jul 2012 às 21:33)

Saraiva em Lamadarcos, Chaves, 26 Julho






(c) Foto  Luís Carlos Borges (enviada para a TVI)


----------



## Snifa (26 Jul 2012 às 21:53)

Fotos que ilustram bem o tamanho do granizo que caiu ontem na zona do Douro:



















Fonte:
http://www.jn.pt/multimedia/galeria.aspx?content_id=2687893


----------



## Norther (26 Jul 2012 às 22:05)

Deixo algumas fotos desta manha e tarde


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Jul 2012 às 00:17)

> *Granizo arrasa vinhas do Douro
> *Tempestades de granizo arrasaram, na tarde de anteontem e madrugada de ontem, centenas de hectares de vinhas na Região Demarcada do Douro, num prejuízo avaliado pelos autarcas em milhões de euros.
> 
> A queda de granizo e vento forte que se aconteceu na quarta-feira, no concelho de Sabrosa, em Vila Real, destruiu 90 por cento da vinha a um produtor vinícola, condicionando a vindima e a produção de 2013.
> ...






> Contas da Direcção Regional de Agricultura
> *Granizo danificou 700 hectares de vinha em Vila Real
> *
> A Direcção Regional de Agricultura e Pesca do Norte (DRAPN) estima que a queda de granizo tenha atingido “600 a 700 hectares” de vinha, segundo o presidente da Câmara de Sabrosa, no distrito de Vila Real, um dos mais afectados pela intempérie registada na quarta-feira
> ...






> *Granizo fez a "vindima" nos concelhos de Sabrosa e São João da Pesqueira*
> Uma equipa de técnicos da Direção Regional de Agricultura e Pescas do Norte começou, esta quinta-feira, a avaliar os estragos em vinhas e outras culturas dos concelhos de Sabrosa e São João da Pesqueira, os mais afetados pela trovoada acompanhada de granizo que, quarta-feira à tarde, se abateu sobre aquelas zonas da Região Demarcada do Douro.
> ...
> http://www.jn.pt/paginainicial/pais...ho=Sabrosa&Option=Interior&content_id=2687984


----------



## SpiderVV (27 Jul 2012 às 16:52)

*Granizo voltou a fazer estragos, desta feita em Valadares*


> Depois da tempestade de granizo que na passada quarta-feira destruiu vários hectares de vinhas no concelho de Sabrosa, esta noite uma intempérie semelhante abateu-se sobre Valadares, no concelho de Baião.
> 
> O granizo, que caiu durante pouco mais de meia hora, atingiu dezenas de hectares de vinhas, hortas e pomares, destruindo o trabalho de quase um ano dos agricultores, que se preparavam para iniciar as colheitas. Pouco se poderá aproveitar, disseram alguns dos afetados à RTP.
> 
> Quase nenhum dos agricultores tinha seguro, pelo que vão agora pedir apoios ao ministério da Agricultura. A dona da pasta, Assunção Cristas, disse ontem, recorde-se, que só quem tinha seguro de colheita será ajudado.



_in_ A BOLA


----------



## MSantos (27 Jul 2012 às 18:56)

Alguns registos interessantes, mas infelizmente houve estragos causados principalmente pelo granizo


----------



## Ruipedroo (28 Jul 2012 às 15:06)

Boa tarde.
Aqui ficam algumas fotos da tarde de ontem:


----------



## Miguel96 (28 Jul 2012 às 23:42)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Boa tarde.
> Aqui ficam algumas fotos da tarde de ontem:



Espectaculares!!!!

Parabéns pelo teu excelente trabalho, as fotografias estão magníficas e são esclarecedoras para identificar os tipos de nuvens presentes nessas fotografias.


----------



## Ruipedroo (29 Jul 2012 às 02:56)

Miguel96 disse:


> Espectaculares!!!!
> 
> Parabéns pelo teu excelente trabalho, as fotografias estão magníficas e são esclarecedoras para identificar os tipos de nuvens presentes nessas fotografias.


Muito obrigado Miguel pelo elogio. 
Tive sorte de estar num local com uma vista quase perfeita para Este, e óbvio, de ter a câmara junto comigo.


----------

